# Dark Angels fluff/Watchers in the Dark



## Unforgiven (Apr 5, 2009)

#1 is The Lion trapped in the warp or is he in the Rock? I have heard rumors of both.

#2 I don't think Watchers in the Dark are the Hrud, any other options?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lions in the rock, in the deepest chamber, 'asleep' which could and probably does mean stasis, watched over by the watchers in the dark unknown to anyone with the exception of the Emperor, possibly Luther, and some think Cypher knows somehow


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Unforgiven said:


> #1 is The Lion trapped in the warp or is he in the Rock? I have heard rumors of both.
> 
> #2 I don't think Watchers in the Dark are the Hrud, any other options?


#1: In coma inside the rock.

#2: Jawas?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

In The Rock, sounds like in a coma from the descriptions given, known as said above by the Watchers, the Emperor and it seems Cypher as well, The Watchers seem to me to be some sort of benevolent warp entities


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

The Watchers in the Dark are obviously Squats. Amirite? Hehe :laugh:


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I would think that the Watchers in the Dark would be some sort of warp creature, and by some of the writing in both of the Dark Angels Horus Heresy novels it would appear they are very, very powerful.

Also I believe that the Lion and Luther are both perfectly fine, and are just spooning in some secret love chamber somewhere inside the Rock. :grin:

No, but in all seriousness I would like to know about the Lion and Luther, them and the watchers are things I would love to know more about, I hope the next HH novel with the DA sheds more light on these things.


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

or just better they make a new codex with more information. xD


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> The Watchers in the Dark are obviously Squats. Amirite? Hehe :laugh:


NNaaaaa none of them are on Harleys. Although the image is an awesome one.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Huh did they even had a story on how the dark angels met watcher's I mean i'm shock they didn't try to purge them out of there monastery


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

The Lion has learned of their existence even before the emperor came to Calaban...it's in the HH book "descent of angels".


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

how does the rock travel to the other recruiting worlds? does it have some kind of propulsion or just drifts until it comes nere one and how does it function in space it being a monestary and not a space travelling vessel? haha i know probaly giving this way too much thought


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

LordofEndTimes999 said:


> how does the rock travel to the other recruiting worlds? does it have some kind of propulsion or just drifts until it comes nere one and how does it function in space it being a monestary and not a space travelling vessel? haha i know probaly giving this way too much thought




Some really, *really, really* big engines that throw it forward... Or at least I think so...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

its capable of warp travel as well as using massive engines when in real-space. it stays pressurized by void shields that were there when caliban fell.


----------



## LordofEndTimes999 (Jun 28, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> its capable of warp travel as well as using massive engines when in real-space. it stays pressurized by void shields that were there when caliban fell.


thanks man that helped. it giving a real big headache trying to wrap my head around it


----------



## Shaun (Aug 7, 2010)

Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle wrote a very good book explaining the process by which large ships or objects such as the rock maintained shields and used drives capable of propelling and protecting them.

I think of the rocks void shields as using technology similar to the Langston field and Alderson Drive.

This lifted from wiki here 

The novel (The Mote in Gods Eye) is an example of hard science fiction in that close attention is paid to scientific detail. Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle are noted for writing in this genre, and it is especially evident in this work with regard to the theoretical mechanics and physics of interplanetary travel. The book's Alderson Drive and Langston Field are literary inventions, but they are presented against a background of established scientific knowledge.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

It's also possible that as an astartes fortress monastery The Rock could have been capable of sealing itself against the outside atmosphere in case of Biological attack. I mean if something like a Titan can seal itself off and survive the Life Eater Virus it's just as feasable that a major facility like that would be capable of the same thing.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive always had this crazy idea about the Watchers. In Legion the Cabal states theyve talked to all Primarchs at some point and they find the most logical one to be Alpharius as hes the youngest and his mind is the least frakked up kinda.

My theory is that the representatives of the Cabal meets up with Fulgrim in the book with the same name in the form of Eldars and that the Watchers are also a part of the Cabal as they kinda do the same thing there, coming and warning about the Warp and stuff, you guys follows me there?


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 5, 2009)

I would love to see a new book and codex, especially after seeing all the new toys the other chapters get to play with.

My Idea is the Watchers are a peaceful, but very powerful in the warp, xenos creature. I think after meeting the Lion in order to help preserve themselves they decided to help the Dark Angels, or just out of the kindness of their hearts? And if they are xenos it would prove not all space marine chapters are xenophobes.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Huh i was thinking the watchers were an evolution decendent's of human psykers that were exiled from the normal caliban people in which they made there home in the forest were over time there powers started to increase which would also give them advantage to survive in the forest


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

cragnes417 said:


> Huh i was thinking the watchers were an evolution decendent's of human psykers that were exiled from the normal caliban people in which they made there home in the forest were over time there powers started to increase which would also give them advantage to survive in the forest


Nope, your wrong, cause they are still Jawas! :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> I would love to see a new book and codex, especially after seeing all the new toys the other chapters get to play with.
> 
> My Idea is the Watchers are a peaceful, but very powerful in the warp, xenos creature. I think after meeting the Lion in order to help preserve themselves they decided to help the Dark Angels, or just out of the kindness of their hearts? And if they are xenos it would prove not all space marine chapters are xenophobes.


They're not that peaceful, the only reason they allow the Dark Angels to live is because one of them convinced the Watchers that they would stand against Chaos with every fibre of their being.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> They're not that peaceful, the only reason they allow the Dark Angels to live is because one of them convinced the Watchers that they would stand against Chaos with every fibre of their being.


Sounds interesting... Any source from where I could dig more information about the Jawas? And no, I am not looking for this website: 

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Jawa


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

They feature in _Descent of Angels_, presumably they'll feature in the next installment of the DA mini-series from the HH novels.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> They feature in _Descent of Angels_, presumably they'll feature in the next installment of the DA mini-series from the HH novels.


Ouh, the Jawas made it into the HH books! Nice to see that the chaps have survived this far since being born on Tatoine/Caliban (Same planet)...

I have not even begun reading anything from the series yet, but I guess I will have to start soon... Must just find out in what order they are placed in canon...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Ouh, the Jawas made it into the HH books! Nice to see that the chaps have survived this far since being born on Tatoine/Caliban (Same planet)...
> 
> I have not even begun reading anything from the series yet, but I guess I will have to start soon... Must just find out in what order they are placed in canon...


Well just as a teaser, they assume the shape similar to Jawas but it's strongly insinuated that that is not their true form (ok it's more than an insinuation but they don't say plainly that they are hiding behind a glamour).


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 5, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> They're not that peaceful, the only reason they allow the Dark Angels to live is because one of them convinced the Watchers that they would stand against Chaos with every fibre of their being.


I remember that from the book, but why haven't they denounced the chapter as a whole since half of them fell to chaos?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

maybe because they havent all fallen to chaos? their a xenos species that is highly inteligent and know that if they appeared anywhere eles they would be shot on sight?


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

Some of the older codex seem to suggest that the watchers are a race of xenos that "watch" over things probably as caretakers ><... Like the sleeping body of the lion at the center of the rock.

The real questions is why would they carry the lions helm for someone? and why are they invulnerable to attacks.

Theory: the Lion is awake and well, he directs the Unforgiven from the center of the Rock through the watchers. Showing himself would cause mass panic and also make him a target, much better to play out his plans in secret, after all secrecy is one fo the main attributes of a dark angel.


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 5, 2009)

well, He is rumored to be awaken when the emperor comes back/dies to fight with the remaining primarchs.

I wouldn't think he would hide like that but he is known as the greatest tactician and would have possibly been the emperors favorite if it wasn't for Horus.


----------



## Juroda (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry if this is necromancy, and I just searched google for fluff on the lion and this was no. 1 choice, but where does it say that El'Jonson is asleep/comatised because I need to know! I NEED TO KNOW!!!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Angels of Death codex, i think the 3rd Dark Angels codex, hinted at in the 4th DA codex and their Index Astartes article.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

So...they watch everything? 

Wouldn't it kinda be awkward whenever you took a whizz? I mean them Watchers peeping through cracks nodding approvingly when you successfully finish your bowel movements....bloody jawas....


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

the lions fast a kip slumbering the days away although i didn't think he was that badly injured unless he's like the king arthur of 40k you know come back during the dark angels darkest hour sorta thing.

luther is (according to angels of darkness and the last codex i read) in a cell deep withing the rock screaming and moaning his head off about how the lion will come back and forgive him and this that and the other.

the watchers...yeah they are jawas really cute little things with teeth and claws


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

> Sorry if this is necromancy, and I just searched google for fluff on the lion and this was no. 1 choice, but where does it say that El'Jonson is asleep/comatised because I need to know! I NEED TO KNOW!!!


He's alive but unconscious, watched over by the Keepers in the Dark in a unreachable section of the Rock and it is known only by the Emperor. When he will wake up, no one can say.


----------



## steelrudi (Mar 17, 2011)

Warp creatures who despise chaos in all it's forms. they aren't to hip on psykers either as proved in the first DA HH novel. they wanted to destroy little whats his name. but the jawa theory works for me too.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I remember after reading HH: Legion, my theory was that the Watchers were a part of the Cabal, since Eldars had visited Fulgrim (but now in afterwards, much leans to that he wasnt necessary apart of them), a mixed company (Eldars included) visited Alpharius/Omega and these guys visited the Lion.


----------

